# migrants cause problems in Germany



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

the gang up and attachs women. Guess this will happen here in sweden to. The migrants are arab or north african.

Germany shocked by Cologne New Year gang assaults on women - BBC News


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I knew it would start some were . It's a shame it started at all .


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If you smoke, why are you surprised when you get lung cancer?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They just need more 'counselling' on the differences between the cultures, then everything will be okay. /sarc


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Get a fn gun already Swede


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

SGG said:


> Get a fn gun already Swede


guns are tricky to get if one wants handguns, hunting rifles are more easy - if you have a licence. But there is no such thing here as conceald carry (or open carry for that matter). And concealed carry here is what I think is most appropriate, but that is illegal.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

This article is just the start.but wait folks,there's more coming down the pike.the question is,as a collective in America,what are WE going to do about it?.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> This article is just the start.but wait folks,there's more coming down the pike.the question is,as a collective in America,what are WE going to do about it?.


Well, actually this is germanys/europes problem. You should do nothing at all unless asked for help in my opinion. And if you are asked for help, you would respond in a way that you seem appropriate.

That, and please stop try to change regimes in the middle east, it makes everyone misreble.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lets stop calling these criminal jihadists "migrants". This is yet another attempt by a complicit media to assign a moniker to a group of people that is untruthful at best and evilly deceptive to further an agenda, more realistically. 

Classic Definitions of the word "migrant:

a person who goes from one place to another especially to find work...or...

a person who moves regularly in order to find work especially in harvesting crops



These criminal jihadists are not coming to any other country to work. They are coming to wreak havoc and further the goal of a Geo-Political Ideology. Allow them in and you will face the consequences of jihad/caliphate/domination...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Well, actually this is germanys/europes problem. You should do nothing at all unless asked for help in my opinion. And if you are asked for help, you would respond in a way that you seem appropriate.
> 
> That, and please stop try to change regimes in the middle east, it makes everyone misreble.


I agree Swede.it is europes problem.but what I am stating is what us Americans will do when this happens here (USA) personally,I have nothing to do with the regimes in the middle east nor care what they do.they can self annhilate for all I care,as long it is not with nuclear technology.as an American,all I can say is every rule of self preservation would have to prevail.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> I agree Swede.it is europes problem.but what I am stating is what us Americans will do when this happens here (USA) personally,I have nothing to do with the regimes in the middle east nor care what they do.they can self annhilate for all I care,as long it is not with nuclear technology.as an American,all I can say is every rule of self preservation would have to prevail.


Then we are in agreement


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Then we are in agreement


Yes,absolutely.I hope you and yours will remain safe during these times of radical muslim upheaval.stay safe.do not ever:surrender:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> guns are tricky to get if one wants handguns, hunting rifles are more easy - if you have a licence. But there is no such thing here as conceald carry (or open carry for that matter). And concealed carry here is what I think is most appropriate, but that is illegal.


Home defense is my main concern for you


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

SGG said:


> Home defense is my main concern for you


For that Im not worried 

That dont mean bad things might not happen, but I have reasoneble precautions.

Still, in 2014 this happend to my neighborus, 7 familys lost their homes just 50 meters from me, I have a home just like those, the clip is from the last of the townhouses to burn. Dangers come in many shapes or forms.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Pepper spray, bug spray, hair spray, a knife the options are out there!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Pepper spray, bug spray, hair spray, a knife the options are out there!


not if it is 10 or 20 against one, then those thing are insufficant in my opinion, no matter how big you are. And they targeted woman only.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> guns are tricky to get if one wants handguns, hunting rifles are more easy - if you have a licence. But there is no such thing here as conceald carry (or open carry for that matter). And concealed carry here is what I think is most appropriate, but that is illegal.


That is your problem right there. Law abiding citizens, like yourself, can't get a gun but the criminal rapists posing as "refugees" won't think twice about obtaining a gun illegally. The power is now on their side. I hope for the best for you and your EU comrades.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> That is your problem right there. Law abiding citizens, like yourself, can't get a gun but the criminal rapists posing as "refugees" won't think twice about obtaining a gun illegally. The power is now on their side. I hope for the best for you and your EU comrades.


it is not always that easy for them to get a gun either, but I do get your point and I do agree with your reasoning.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> it is not always that easy for them to get a gun either, but I do get your point and I do agree with your reasoning.


Wasn't legal or easy for the Paris terrorists to get guns either but they did it. People with evil intent usually find a way.

As I said before, I truly hope for the best for you and yours.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> not if it is 10 or 20 against one, then those thing are insufficant in my opinion, no matter how big you are. And they targeted woman only.


You start spraying pepper spray you would be surprised how fast cowards run. The attacks are not only group attacks, there have been reports of one or two men attacking a woman. I can tell you from experience that pepper spray would be a great asset!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I wonder if their pres is still thankful?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You would have to be the biggest Moron on the face of the planet to think that this would not happen. Animals not fit to be in Western society.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

40 homemade weapons you already own | Patriot Headquarters Blog


----------

